

Ask HN: how to spend two weeks in SF effectively? - gintas

A startup is flying me in from Europe to Palo Alto for an on-site job interview, and I've asked to postpone my return flight in order to use the opportunity to look around (I've never been to the West Coast before). So, now I have two weeks (25 Feb to 8 Mar) to spend in California. What would you suggest I should do to make the best use of my time?<p>I plan to do some local tourism of course, visit LA (is it worth it?), etc., but I want to spend as much time as possible in the famed local enterpreneur community. I'd love to attend any local enterpreneur events that will let me in, and just to meet and talk to people. Could you recommend any events or meetups that I could attend?<p>I would also much appreciate any general suggestions (where to stay if cash is somewhat limited, how to get around, etc.). Thanks!
======
helwr
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-unusual-fun-things-to-
do-...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-unusual-fun-things-to-do-in-San-
Francisco) [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-fun-and-free-
activities-t...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-fun-and-free-activities-
to-enjoy-in-San-Francisco) [http://www.quora.com/What-are-good-ways-to-spend-
two-weeks-i...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-good-ways-to-spend-two-weeks-in-
SF)

------
paulbaumgart
<http://wiki.hackerdojo.com/w/page/25437/FrontPage>

<http://www.hackersandfounders.com/>

<http://grubwith.us/>

~~~
gintas
That's the kind of info I was looking for. Thanks!

------
olegious
Check out <http://startupdigest.com/> to see some of the events happening
around here during your trip.

